

Breather raises 1.5 million in seed round - graeme
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/seed-round-breather-2013-06-05

======
graeme
A new startup by Julien Smith. I've talked to him about this, it sounds like a
necessary idea. Relaxing spaces to rent for work or rest, across North
America. From what I've seen so far, his execution is good.

Julien's the co-author of Trust Agents and author of Flinch. Launching a
startup was not an obvious move for him as a non-technical solo founder, but
he's a very perceptive, creative guy. I think this one's worth watching.

The site itself: <http://breather.com/> Founder's blog post describing
breather: <http://inoveryourhead.net/what-is-breather/>

